# Jailbreak iPad 2. C'est pour quand?



## Thr_ju (6 Avril 2011)

Salut tout le monde,

Le jailbreak 4.3.1 a été dévoilé par la Dev Team. Il fonctionne avec tous les iDevices sauf l'iPad 2.  Quelle déception pour moi qui l'attendait avec impatience. Je n'ai pour l'instant pas trouvé d'info sur la date de sortie du jailbreak iPad 2.

Y a-t-il d'autres personnes qui attendent ce jailbreak avec impatience? Mieux, avez-vous des infos sur son avancement?


----------



## BoloG (9 Avril 2011)

Moi je l'attend avec impatience. Non pas pour pirater des applis, mais pour tout un tas de tweak très utiles, a commencer par Retinapad.
Je trouve qu'ils trainent un peu pour le sortir, d'après ce que j'avais compris, le jailbreak du 4.3 fonctionnait mais plus le 4.3.1. Alors pourquoi ne pas sortir le 4.3 en attendant ?

Mais bon, ça va venir faut pas s'inquiéter ...


----------



## Thr_ju (9 Avril 2011)

Oui c'est certain, ça viendra mais c'est quand même un peu décevant qu'il soit sorti pour tous les appareils sauf l'iPad.

Moi aussi j'attends avec impatience quelques petites applis Cydia. Comme MultiFl0w qui rend le multi tâche vraiment intéressant.

A suivre...


----------



## worldice (9 Avril 2011)

*La Chronic Dev Team se penche sur le jailbreak de liPad 2*


----------



## Thr_ju (9 Avril 2011)

Oui je viens de voir ça également. Avec un peu de chance ça sera pour bientôt


----------



## Thr_ju (19 Avril 2011)

Arf... Le jailbreak untethered d'iOS 4.3.2 est sorti, mais il est toujours incompatible avec l'iPad 2. Apparamment il va falloir attendre...


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Avril 2011)

Apparemment, il y aurait de grosses limitations d'ordre matériel pour le jailbreack de l'iPad 2 (et donc, des futurs iPhone basés sur le même processeur...).
Le "laxisme" d'Apple dont on a parlé ici ou là vis à vis du jailbreack ne serait qu'apparent...
Et le jailbreack de l'iPad 2 pas pour tout de suite, s'il voit le jour...


----------



## Steevo55 (23 Avril 2011)

C'est quoi cette histoire, je trouve des articles de 3 semaines ou il disent que le jailbreak de l'ipad 2 c'est pour bientôt et là toujours rien. Ca va arriver quand ? Il n'existe pas de jailbreak de l'ipad 2 dans aucune des versions à ce jour ?


----------



## Elfilou (23 Avril 2011)

J'ai peur que le jailbreak pour l'Ipad 2 abime l'appareil... au prix où on l'on paie je sais pas si  ça vaut le coup


----------



## rexet (23 Avril 2011)

Moi ça serait juste pour installer Flash


----------



## Steevo55 (23 Avril 2011)

"Abime l'appareil", n'importe quoi, le jailbreak n'a jamais abîmé un quelconque appareil apple, à ce ne niveau je me fais pas de soucis


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (23 Avril 2011)

Elfilou a dit:


> J'ai peur que le jailbreak pour l'Ipad 2 abime l'appareil... au prix où on l'on paie je sais pas si  ça vaut le coup



Le jailbreak est une modif logiciel donc en aucun cas il ne peut affecter le hardware....

Je sais pas ou tu as lu que cela pourrais l'abimer, 

Quoi qu'il en soit, j'attends ce jailbreak impatiament parce que je commence a regretter d'avoir acheter l'ipad 2 aussi tot parce que je suis perdu sans cydia.
Les possibilite des tweaks cydia sont enormes compares aux app natives de l'iPad 2


----------



## Steevo55 (23 Avril 2011)

Oui moi aussi je l'attends impatiemment "iphone accessoire", cydia me manque beaucoup mais surtout pour installer des ipa en fait, justement j'ai entendu parler de IPA GOD.

Quelqu'un saurait s'il est fonctionnel pour iPad 2 ?


----------



## Thr_ju (24 Avril 2011)

Elfilou a dit:


> J'ai peur que le jailbreak pour l'Ipad 2 abime l'appareil... au prix où on l'on paie je sais pas si  ça vaut le coup



Ne t'inquiète pas pour ça. Comme dit plus haut, le jailbreak ne comporte pas le moindre risque. Si par malheur le jailbreak foire (j'ai jailbreaké une dizaine de fois mes idevices sans jamais de problème) tu peux toujours restaurer a partir dune sauvegarde donc pas de crainte a avoir.

Moi aussi cydia me manque surtout pour sbsettings et multifl0w...

Mais visiblement la dev tram rencontre beaucoup de problèmes donc on risque d'attendre longtemps.


----------



## BoloG (24 Avril 2011)

Le jailbreak est légal aux US, jailbreaker son appareil n'a rien d'immoral si on ne pirate pas les applications payantes, mais c'est une pratique qui reste bizarrement mal vu alors qu'elle ne comporte que des avantages. Alors le grand publique pense la plupart du temps que le jailbreak peu "abimer la machine", ou "faire râmer la machine" ou "tuer la batterie" alors qu'en fait c'est complètement faux, car jailbreaker son iDevice ne comporte QUE des avantages.

Mais bon c'est compliqué de changer les mentalités.


----------



## Thr_ju (24 Avril 2011)

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi BoloG 

Les gens ont souvent du mal à faire la distinction entre jailbreak et piratage. Le jailbreak ne permet que d'installer des applis ou des tweaks qui modifient le fonctionnement de l'OS, et il n'y a rien d'illégal à faire ça. Et comme tu le dit la cour suprême des USA a statué récemment en faveur du jailbreak. De plus, c'est totalement réversible.

Pour moi rien d'illégal ou même immoral à installer cydia, du moment qu'on ne pirate pas d'applis...


----------



## Membre supprimé 175999 (24 Avril 2011)

J'avoue qu'il y a beaucoup de personnes qui se bloquent lorsqu'on parlent de jailbreak. Et te sortent en tas d'aneries, croyant pertinament qu'ils ont raison. Pathétique.

Le jailbreak, au delà du piratage des applications, apporte beaucoup de tweak utiles au quotidien. Lockdown, Celeste, iFile, Multiflow...Perso, sans jailbreak, pas sur que j'aurais acheté un iPod Touch. Niveau musique y'a mieux.


----------



## Steevo55 (26 Avril 2011)

En tout cas pas de nouveaux tweets de posixninja depuis 5 jours, ça deviens inquiétant


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (26 Avril 2011)

C'est sur, ca commence à faire lonnnnng.

J'en ai marre de mon iPad 2 non jailbreaké. Comex avait réussi son jailbreak de l'iPad 2 seulement 2 jours après sa sortie donc on sait que c'est faisable.

Mais pour quand ???? 
Je commence à m'impatienter...


----------



## Steevo55 (26 Avril 2011)

Moi aussi je commences à m'impatienter, que fais Comex depuis son jailbreak d'ailleurs


----------



## MacJess (26 Avril 2011)

Peut être attendent-ils l'annonce que doit faire apple fin mai... S'il s'agit du nouvel OS ou du nouvel Iphone il est certainement préférable de ne pas faire connaitre a apple la faille qui permettrai le jailbreak du nouveau système basé autour de l'A5...

A mon avis il va nous falloir beaucoup de patience pour le Jailbreak des Ipad2... Sniff


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Avril 2011)

Plus tôt qu'on s'y attend ?


----------



## Steevo55 (26 Avril 2011)

Apparemment ça pue le fake, comme ici aussi http://www.ipadsystem.fr/tag/d0nfyxn/

Il parle d'une version demain, on verra bien, en tout cas j'en ai marre d'attendre, j'en reviens presque à regretter de pas avoir acheter un ipad 1


----------



## Babyfasty (26 Avril 2011)

D'accord avec steevo55
Qui serai peRet a ve,dre son ipad 2 pr le 1 rien que pr le JB?


----------



## Steevo55 (27 Avril 2011)

J'ai dis "presque"...


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (27 Avril 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Plus tôt qu'on s'y attend ?



Oui mais ils annoncent aucun "release plan" donc rien de rien pour le moment on atetnd et on a envie de jeter notre iPad 2 Par terre sans Cydya et ses magnifiques tweaks.

Moi je dis pas avant 1 mois encore...


----------



## Steevo55 (27 Avril 2011)

En tout cas rien de nouveau, mais attendre 1 mois, ça va être très long


----------



## philedesbois (27 Avril 2011)

bonsoir a tous voila je lis sur divers forums et divers sites que le jailbreak est super 
vivement qu'il arrive pourquoi il n'est pas encore sortie etc.....
moi j'ai  tout d'origine iphone 4 / ipad 2 et j'en prends soin comme c'est pas permis et l' apple store me suffit bref !
mais comme je suis curieux de nature pourquoi pas jailbreaker mon ipad 2 dés que cela sera possible .
mais avant de faire n'importe quoi  il y a t'il une personne qui peut me donner les réels avantages du jailbreak sans parler des applis gratuites de l'apple store ( je ne suis pas a 3 ou 4 euros près ) mais par contre que pourrai-je faire de plus ?
a oui j'oubliais la connection 3 G de mon IPAD qui est WIFI via mon IPHONE4 mais j'ai lu dernièrement que l'opérateur ORANGE bloquait une application afin de stopper ce genre de connexion !
et est 'il posible de le remettre d'origine après sans laisser de trace vis a vis d'APPLE et de la garantie 
et quant les mises a jour arrivent comment fait on ?  

merci de me répondre car cela me titille depuis un bon moment mais j'ai un peu peur qui bogue ou que la connexion WIFI ne soit plus terrible etc.....

merci encore et a bientot


----------



## philedesbois (28 Avril 2011)

bon apparemment pas de réponse !


----------



## worldice (28 Avril 2011)

Le jailbreak ne peut, en aucun cas, avoir des incidences sur ta récéption Wi-Fi.

  Par contre, je vais te répondre pour ton histoire de connexion par partage de connexion, venant de l'iPhone 4.
  En fait, ce service est possible mais il est payant, c'est ton opérateur qui te fait payer. Tu peux le rendre gratuit en jailbreakant ton iPhone 4. Tu pourra donc utiliser la connexion internet de ton iPhone partout sur ton iPad.

Sinon, il y a énormément d'intérêts au jailbreak, pas mal de trucs pour personnaliser ton iPhone et bien sûr installous, qui te permet de télécharger 99% des applications payante, gratuitement.


----------



## Thr_ju (28 Avril 2011)

Sans parler d'installous qui n'est que du piratage pur et simple, cydia regorge d'applications (gratuites ou payantes) pour personnaliser son iOS à son gout. Par exemple sbsettings qui permet d'accèder en un clic à tous les réglages éssentiels qui sont souvent modifiés, multifl0w qui modifie la gestion du multitâche, en te permettant par double clic sur le bouton home de voir toutes tes applis ouvertes sous forme de fenêtres, perso j'adore...

Et pour la n-ième fois le jailbreak ne peut en aucun cas porter atteinte à intégrité physique de ton iDevice. Il est totalement réversible (il suffit de restaurer sous iTunes pour l'effacer). 

Pour les mises à jour de l'iOS, elle se font sur itunes comme d'hab. Elles effacent bien sur le jaillbreak.

Voilà, en tout cas si tu es curieux de tester ça, sauvegarde ton iPad, puis fonces, si ça ne te plait pas, tu restaure, et ton joujou sera comme avant. 

Aucun Rix!


----------



## worldice (28 Avril 2011)

Thr_ju a dit:


> Sans parler d'installous qui n'est que du piratage pur et simple, cydia regorge d'applications (gratuites ou payantes) pour personnaliser son iOS à son gout. Par exemple sbsettings qui permet d'accèder en un clic à tous les réglages éssentiels qui sont souvent modifiés, multifl0w qui modifie la gestion du multitâche, en te permettant par double clic sur le bouton home de voir toutes tes applis ouvertes sous forme de fenêtres, perso j'adore...
> 
> Et pour la n-ième fois le jailbreak ne peut en aucun cas porter atteinte à intégrité physique de ton iDevice. Il est totalement réversible (il suffit de restaurer sous iTunes pour l'effacer).
> 
> ...



Ouai. Le problème c'est qu'il a un iPad 2. 
Ah, c'est con !


----------



## ced68 (28 Avril 2011)

Thr_ju a dit:


> Sans parler d'installous qui n'est que du piratage pur et simple, cydia regorge d'applications (gratuites ou payantes) pour personnaliser son iOS à son gout. Par exemple sbsettings qui permet d'accèder en un clic à tous les réglages éssentiels qui sont souvent modifiés, multifl0w qui modifie la gestion du multitâche, en te permettant par double clic sur le bouton home de voir toutes tes applis ouvertes sous forme de fenêtres, perso j'adore...



Hello, 
Je ne suis pas débutant en JB (je l'ai déjà fait de nombreuses fois sur mon iPhone). Perso,  j'avais installé SBSettings qui est vraiment très bien et Winterboard, qui est bien mais on s'en lasse vite.. 

J'aimerais vraiment connaitre les applis et tweaks que vous utilisez car pour moi SBSettings ne justifie pas à lui seul l'install du JB (surtout sur iPad, ou je ne change jamais mes réglages). 

Si vous pouviez me faire une liste, amis jailbreakers, je vous en remercie


----------



## philedesbois (28 Avril 2011)

MERCI A VOUS les pros !
bon effectivement j'ai l'IPAD 2 je verrai bien unes fois le jailbreak sortie
mais mon iphone 4 pour la connexion 3G avec l'ipad il a pas bessoin d'ètre jailbreaker l'iphone ?


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (28 Avril 2011)

philedesbois a dit:


> MERCI A VOUS les pros !
> bon effectivement j'ai l'IPAD 2 je verrai bien unes fois le jailbreak sortie
> mais mon iphone 4 pour la connexion 3G avec l'ipad il a pas bessoin d'ètre jailbreaker l'iphone ?



Si pour installer mywi depuis cydia il te faut l'iPhone jailbreaker.
Et pour mywi "ondemand" il te faut aussi l'iPad jailbreaké.
Donc commence par le iPhone si tu veux profiter de mywi.


----------



## worldice (28 Avril 2011)

philedesbois a dit:


> MERCI A VOUS les pros !
> bon effectivement j'ai l'IPAD 2 je verrai bien unes fois le jailbreak sortie
> mais mon iphone 4 pour la connexion 3G avec l'ipad il a pas bessoin d'ètre jailbreaker l'iphone ?



Sans jailbreak, le partage de connexion sera payant. Et c'est assez cher !


----------



## philedesbois (28 Avril 2011)

MERCI DE VOS REPONSES et a bientot !


----------



## Steevo55 (28 Avril 2011)

Et sinon pas de nouvelles les gars du jailbreak de l'ipad 2 ?


----------



## Steevo55 (29 Avril 2011)

En tout cas je commences à avoir un regret, la version 16 go me parfait juste, il me reste 2 go. J'aurais du prendre le 32... Comme mon iPhone finalement

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h38 ----------

Et que pensez de ça :
http://web-fun.info/jailbreak-for-ipad-2-iphone-4-with-carrier-unlock-now-available/00237
http://www.easternews.net/1576/jail...g-ios-4-3-2-released-iphone-4-carrier-unlock/


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (29 Avril 2011)

Steevo55 a dit:


> En tout cas je commences à avoir un regret, la version 16 go me parfait juste, il me reste 2 go. J'aurais du prendre le 32... Comme mon iPhone finalement
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h38 ----------
> 
> ...



Ces sites c'est du grand n'importequoi.

Ne croyez pas les sites bidon autres que ceux des dev et les gros sites du jailbreak, les comptes twitter des dev egalement sont de bonnes sources.

Donc dsl de vous decevoir mais rien de neuf pr le moment, pas de communiques des dev que je follow tous sur twitter


----------



## ced68 (29 Avril 2011)

ced68 a dit:


> Hello,
> Je ne suis pas débutant en JB (je l'ai déjà fait de nombreuses fois sur mon iPhone). Perso,  j'avais installé SBSettings qui est vraiment très bien et Winterboard, qui est bien mais on s'en lasse vite..
> 
> J'aimerais vraiment connaitre les applis et tweaks que vous utilisez car pour moi SBSettings ne justifie pas à lui seul l'install du JB (surtout sur iPad, ou je ne change jamais mes réglages).
> ...


Personne ne peux me répondre ? :rateau:


----------



## worldice (29 Avril 2011)

Alors moi j'utilise MyWi pour le partage de connexion et sinon c'est pas mal de petits tweaks que j'ai trouvé sur la source iPhone3Gsystem. Des petits trucs pour économiser la batterie, ou pour personnaliser le clavier, Safari ou des petits machins comme ça.


----------



## Steevo55 (1 Mai 2011)

Enfin une bonne nouvelle :
http://iphoneaddict.fr/post/news-20475-jailbreak-ipad-2-geohot-va-sy-attaquer


----------



## worldice (1 Mai 2011)

Oui, j'ai vu ça aussi. Espérons !


----------



## Thr_ju (3 Mai 2011)

Oui enfin c'est pas encore pour demain... 

ça commence à faire long...


----------



## Steevo55 (5 Mai 2011)

En attendant Apple avance :
http://www.igen.fr/iphone/ios-433-est-disponible-45042


----------



## Steevo55 (12 Mai 2011)

Pas grand chose de nouveau
http://iphonfun.com/limesn0w-le-futur-tweak-cydia-pour-le-desimlock-ipad-2-geohot/


----------



## EM_Addicted (15 Mai 2011)

D'après un tweet récent de @i0n1c, il se pourrait que le jailbreak de l'iPad 2 soit payant ...

http://www.limera1n.cc/2011/05/ipad-2-jailbreak-may-not-be-free.html

En attendant, les Dev ne publient aucune avancée, ni sur Twitter si sur leur site  
J'espère malgré tout que le JB va sortir rapidement, 1 mois que je l'attends que je ne sais pas trop quoi faire avec mon iPad 2 

Si la rumeur était vraie, qui serait prêt à payer pour jailbreaker sa tablette ?


----------



## EM_Addicted (16 Mai 2011)

Suite aux tweets d'hier concernant un possible jailbreak payant, c'est @Veeence qui est intervenu pour mettre fin à la pagaille, en annonçant que @i0n1c avait bel et bien accompli un exploit sur l'iPad 2, mais qu'il n'était pas intéressé pour le moment à l'idée le dévoiler ...


----------



## attention83 (4 Juin 2011)

Y a ti il du nouveau depuis le 16 mai ?
Cordialement


----------



## Babyfasty (12 Juin 2011)

Jailbeakme.com ki fé reparler de lui sinn rien


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (13 Juin 2011)

Encore faut-il ke jailbreakme soiit prevu pour le jailbreak de l'iPad 2.

En effet le hardware du iPad 2 n'est pas du tout le même que l'iPhone et pose quelques difficultés au devs.


----------



## axool76 (18 Juin 2011)

Salut tout le monde ! 

D'après le tweeter de Comex, ça pourrait être pour avant mercredi prochain ! Espérons le !

Source : Ici


----------



## axool76 (19 Juin 2011)

Je fais suite à mon message d'hier... Jailbreakme.com est recouvert, je viens de voir ça... Mais expliquez-moi... Est-ce pour l'ipad 2  ?!

Édit : le site vient d'être remis à jour avec l'image pdf... Apparemment le jailbreak iPad 2 serait disponible demain  !


----------



## thepunkk (27 Juin 2011)

toujours rien


----------



## axool76 (27 Juin 2011)

C'est imminent, ça arrive  . Comex est dessus et c'est très très proche. On pensait que ça allait arriver avant mercredi de la semaine prochaine puis dimanche (hier) mais finalement, y a encore quelques problèmes mais ça arrive  !


----------



## thepunkk (28 Juin 2011)

oui ! peut etre aujourd'hui ou demain !!!!!
http://www.ipadou.com/jailbreak-ipad-2-dispo-dans-quelques-heures-via-jailbreakme-3-0/


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (29 Juin 2011)

Yesss,

Selon les rumeurs, cela arrive incessamment sous peu.

We wait, we wait...


----------



## thepunkk (29 Juin 2011)

oui, mais des autres rumeurs disent aussi que l'on peut attendre encore lontemps !


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (29 Juin 2011)

Et ouai...

Voila pourquoi je l'ai revendu et que j'attends le jailbreak pour me le racheter.

C'est le iDevice qui met le plus de temps avant d'être jailbreak


----------



## axool76 (30 Juin 2011)

thepunkk a dit:


> oui, mais des autres rumeurs disent aussi que l'on peut attendre encore lontemps !



Oui mais non  . Comex n'aurait pas mis à jour son site sinon. Puis il a ajouté "ça a mis bien trop de temps" donc ça arrive dans les prochains jours (en fait je l'espère vraiment là  )


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (1 Juillet 2011)

Oui j'ai lu cet info sur un site...
En esperant que cette fois-ci ca sera bon pour de bon... Mais encore une fois... J'ai peu d'éspoir


----------



## thepunkk (5 Juillet 2011)

http://iphonfun.com/jailbreakme-3-0-pour-le-jailbreak-de-lipad-2-dios-4-3-sortirait-aujourdhui/


----------



## Larme (5 Juillet 2011)

T'aurais aussi pu linker l'article de iGeneration plutôt...


----------



## ced68 (6 Juillet 2011)

Ca y est ! Le jailbreak iPad2 est dispo sur jailbreakme.com !


----------



## Steevo55 (6 Juillet 2011)

Je viens de jailbreaker mon ipad à l'instant, maxi 20 secondes pour mettre cydia... Foncez


----------



## ced68 (6 Juillet 2011)

Je suis actuellement en 4.3.1, vous pensez que je dois le mettre à jour avant de JB ?


----------



## worldice (6 Juillet 2011)

Ça fait plaisir après tant de mois sans rien...
Merci Comex !



ced68 a dit:


> Je suis actuellement en 4.3.1, vous pensez que je dois le mettre à jour avant de JB ?


Euh, je ne sais pas... Je crois que c'est bon, mais fais la mise à jour vers 4.3.*3* (pas 4.3.*4*), ça ne mange pas de pain et la 4.3.*3*, c'est sûr que c'est bon !

PS : mon iPhone 4 en 4.3.3 a très bien marché aussi !


----------



## Paradise (7 Juillet 2011)

Pas de problèmes chez moi  
Seulement le petit Hic c'est qu'avec iFile (cydia) la clé usb n'est pas visible
(j'utilise le kit photo Apple). Si quelqu'un a une idée


----------

